# Ultimate duck blind



## DaleM

Louisiana (of course)

3 stories-

1st level hides 4 boats underneath and has room for 2 hunters and 2 dog doors. 

2nd level has a full kitchen with fridge, 2 stoves, 
electricity for lights, living room with 2 couches and satellite, TV, 
theater seats around the "porch of the blind" to shoot 14 guys comfortably
side porch has a running toilet, stainless steel grill for cooking whole ribeyes
for lunch. all the mojos and mallard machines are hard wired to car batteries. 

3rd level is the "crows nest" with room for 3
It's about 25' up in the trees and most of the time you are cutting down on the ducks


----------



## ErieAngler

that is rediculous! looks awesome but it also sounds like snake and gator city! no thanks!


----------



## Poohflinger

I feel bad for the labrador retriever that has to swan dive off the top of that thing!!$


----------



## capt S

Wow that is Sweet!!! i want one!:Banane36:


----------



## I_Shock_Em

freaking awesome!!!


----------



## H20hound

looks like a blind I saw in a primos video...coolest tree house ever.


----------

